# Is tnt/watchdog good bloodlines



## ares41409 (Oct 17, 2010)

hello everyone i would like to know if you think tnt and watchdog are good bloodlines because my male is tnt/watchdog and would like to know what you people think


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Post up a link to your dogs pedigree if you could...or atleast your dog's dam and sire's pedigrees.


----------



## ares41409 (Oct 17, 2010)

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [228609] :: KOBALT'S CAJUN MAN this is of his father the father is from River Ridge Kennel Louisiana but thank you for your help


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

Doesn't look like a bad ped. The dad seems to take down hogs well and you have a mixture of game and show dogs going back. Definately no bully. I really like that bitch "JOSIE" they have, but I've always liked Jeep/Redboy stuff. 
You got the Watchdog stuff before they Bullied it up, so no worries there. I used to always have to see proof of the dad working when I bought my dogs, but those Hog photos at least show drive.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

All my dogs are off these lines to a degree and the dogs are fantastic at what they do.

You will get alot of different opinions but the blood is just fine for working.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

All bloodlines throw good and bad dogs. You can find two people breeding the same blood and getting different results. So my answer would have to be that it depends on what the person breeding those dogs is working towards. Some people breed just to breed more, or "continue" a dog's bloodline, not to improve upon it. Others work really hard to diminish the faults and perpetuate the strengths. I think TNT and Watchdog are lines that have the potential to be excellent dogs. I think there are people who are hard at work ruining those lines, just as there are those who are hard at work improving them. And I think that the same can be said of any line.

That's my non-commital answer and I'm sticking to it.  I certainly wouldn't breed any dog just because it had "good lines," but rather ask what that dog and its immediate ancestors have done to prove their value to the gene pool.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

IMO It's a show line with working potential TNT used some watchdog in the foundation ... If your looking for a show dog that has the potential to pull or do other working sports the line would suit you fine. I wouldn't consider it a game bloodline but it's def one of the better show/working lines out there for weight pull and some do well with conformation. Just depends on where you go like lindsay said there are always people working hard to ruin good lines and those who are breeding diligently to improve upon them.


----------



## topgunkennels (Feb 1, 2010)

they are beter pulldogs with a lil work than most are lol just my opinion


----------



## scparrish (Jan 8, 2010)

looks like you have a really good working dog imo I would have a dog from them


----------

